
Integrating With Netlify: OAuth2 (2016) - lgs
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/10/10/integrating-with-netlify-oauth2/
======
rahulrav
“OAuth2 spec is long and complex”.

One of my 20% projects at Google was addressing this very problem. I built an
OAuth2 and OpenID-Connect client library for the Web that is written in
TypeScript. The library supports web apps, Node.js CLI & Electron based apps.

[https://github.com/openid/AppAuth-JS](https://github.com/openid/AppAuth-JS)

There are sister projects for Android and iOS as well. Hopefully, OAuth2
complexity will not prevent you from consuming a service going forward.

------
sinab
I really love the service that Netlify provides! I started using them a couple
of months ago and they make it super easy to link a github repo that will be
deployed as a site. I definitely recommend it.

------
rapnie
i was just reading up on netlify cms :)

was wondering if with 'github' authentication there is still backend
connectivity to netlify required, or your own / external auth server..

